# Don't work at Wal-Mart



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Even if you're thousands of dollars in debt, even if you are almost on the street, no matter what, try try try to find another way. Walmart should not be plan Z it should be Plan Omega, if you went through plans A-Z then the greek alphabet.

If you have absolutely no family, no friends, absolutely no other job prospects, even highly upleasant ones like working in sewage, absolutely nothing to sell, no skills, and absolutely positively NOTHING that you can turn to, to earn money in any possible way, then, maybe consider walmart, but if not that dire, pass up Wal-mart, apply anywhere else...

This is from a person who has worked at Wal-mart several years, has friends and aquantances who have worked at other wal-marts, who has seen vids of yet more people who have worked at walmart, so I know: don't work at Wal-mart. Don't be fooled by their "great" benefits. It's a trap.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

If they give you a small store discount, it ensures that you spend your paycheck there.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> If they give you a small store discount, it ensures that you spend your paycheck there.


Scumbag Walmart:
Gives employees 10% discount.
Employees buy 40% more than non employees---mostly because they're stuck there.

Waste money. Live drudgingly
Wal-Mart


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

@Aldonzinea when you go in Wal-Mart, and it has that board that says the store has given $33,645,858 (or whatever) to the community, what does that figure come from? ...especially since the walmart by my hometown set up shop just outside city limits so they wouldn't have to pay taxes, and then when the city expands to include the walmart, they will probably leave, and since they have caused any other grocery store to go out of business in town, the community will have nothing...


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish walmart would leave my community, tbh. I'd feel bad for the people who can't find a job that pays as well, but thing will get a lot better after a few years. We have 3 local stores and a few smaller chains that are way way way better in every way possible.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Aldonzinea said:


> Even if you're thousands of dollars in debt, even if you are almost on the street, no matter what, try try try to find another way. Walmart should not be plan Z it should be Plan Omega, if you went through plans A-Z then the greek alphabet.
> 
> If you have absolutely no family, no friends, absolutely no other job prospects, even highly upleasant ones like working in sewage, absolutely nothing to sell, no skills, and absolutely positively NOTHING that you can turn to, to earn money in any possible way, then, maybe consider walmart, but if not that dire, pass up Wal-mart, apply anywhere else...
> 
> This is from a person who has worked at Wal-mart several years, has friends and aquantances who have worked at other wal-marts, who has seen vids of yet more people who have worked at walmart, so I know: don't work at Wal-mart. Don't be fooled by their "great" benefits. It's a trap.


ok 
I won't


----------



## And1 (Aug 20, 2016)

I have not shopped at Wal-Mart in over a decade. I prefer to put my money in businesses that care about their employees and customers.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

And1 said:


> I have not shopped at Wal-Mart in over a decade. I prefer to put my money in businesses that care about their employees and customers.


Hopefully you have a CostCo in your city, then. CostCo is an excellent choice for that. They pay their employees about $12 an hour in the US and offer great benefits.


----------



## And1 (Aug 20, 2016)

dulcinea said:


> Hopefully you have a CostCo in your city, then. CostCo is an excellent choice for that. They pay their employees about $12 an hour in the US and offer great benefits.


I thought it was around $15 last I knew. I shop at Whole Foods often, but my Father in law lives near and frequents Trader Joe’s which we love when we visit there. However we don’t have one near us. We do have a CostCo near us now, however their bulk items can be difficult for us to justify as consumers and some items/brands we enjoy aren’t available there. I love to shop at little shops whenever possible though. We used to have a small local toy store that we took our kids to on their birthday to pick out a toy, but last year the owner decided to retire to Florida and closed shop. He was a great guy and had a really neat toy store, was sad to see it go.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

And1 said:


> I thought it was around $15 last I knew. I shop at Whole Foods often, but my Father in law lives near and frequents Trader Joe’s which we love when we visit there. However we don’t have one near us. We do have a CostCo near us now, however their bulk items can be difficult for us to justify as consumers and some items/brands we enjoy aren’t available there. I love to shop at little shops whenever possible though. We used to have a small local toy store that we took our kids to on their birthday to pick out a toy, but last year the owner decided to retire to Florida and closed shop. He was a great guy and had a really neat toy store, was sad to see it go.


Yeah that's the problem with CostCo XD, but the good side of it, is that you're paying pennies below wholesale price, which comes out way cheaper for stuff you might store in the pantry anyway. I think Trader Joe's is a pretty good company. I wish they had Trader Joe and CostCo here, so I typically just support local supermarkets.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I was a cashier at a Walmart in Fort Wayne, Indiana in 1998. Let me give you some idea of what kind of cucknugget institution we're dealing with here. One of my co-workers had gone through a situation before I started working there and his story had sort of become legend. He was involved in some sort of chemical spill accident and his hands caught fire. He had to rush to the back storeroom to put the fire out which required him to kick the door open because his hands were on fire. Walmart fired him because they thought his kicking the door open was a "violent act." He sued to get his job back and won, but they treated him like dirt ever since. If you ask me, I don't know why he bothered. Maybe as a matter of principle.

Personally, I wouldn't shed a tear if every Walmart on the face of this damned Earth was burned to the ground.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Judson Joist said:


> I was a cashier at a Walmart in Fort Wayne, Indiana in 1998. Let me give you some idea of what kind of cucknugget institution we're dealing with here. One of my co-workers had gone through a situation before I started working there and his story had sort of become legend. He was involved in some sort of chemical spill accident and his hands caught fire. He had to rush to the back storeroom to put the fire out which required him to kick the door open because his hands were on fire. Walmart fired him because they thought his kicking the door open was a "violent act." He sued to get his job back and won, but they treated him like dirt ever since. If you ask me, I don't know why he bothered. Maybe as a matter of principle.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't shed a tear if every Walmart on the face of this damned Earth was burned to the ground.


Lack of respect for its employees are mindblowingly out of proportion. How Walmart dare to treat people this bad is unbelievable for me.


----------

